

Google Reader Down? - bjclark

On multiple accounts all that loads is the top switcher bar and the logo. Otherwise, it's a white page with javascript errors. Anyone else seeing this? It was doing this to me last night too.
======
teaquaffer
No errors, no problems. Reader was fine this morning, and last night too. I'm
running Firefox. Are you running anything like greasemonkey? Anything that
would modify the results? Can you try another browser?

~~~
bjclark
I get the same result in firefox and safari. Well, i get the google logo in
safari, and not firefox, but neither load the actual app.

~~~
teaquaffer
How about other Google services, gmail, documents, etc. ?

